# Newbie to Betta fish! How many pellets to feed them?



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I think this is the third question so far! lol. (Thank god I've found this forum haha). Right, for my new fish I plan to feed him pellets, as I find feeding them flakes is annoying and on many occasions quite messy and I also know that Pellets are recommended for Betta fish. I just wanted to know how many pellets do you have to feed them daily and at what times? For example, is it three pellets in the morning and three at night? 

My next question is what do I need to look for on the food packaging. ie vitamins, protein etc. 

Thanks in advance for any help that is given!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I think most people feed 1-2 pellets per day. I'm feeding betta flakes for now until they run out (ugh), but I feed a very small pinch of them once a day (maybe like, 5 flakes? they are very small). Scoop out whatever he doesn't eat within a few minutes, it will help maintain your water quality


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

From that would you imagine that it is best to feed them one at 7am and one at 7pm so they have one every 12 hours, or would you suggest feeding him 2 at 7pm?? (7am and pm is the best feeding times for me as I'm always at home by 7 and awake by 7, and if I'm out or away for the day my mum is up then to take care of little sister and so she could feed it and it would be good for her too).


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends on the size of the pellet. When I used Hikari Gold pellets, I fed my fish two in the morning and two at night. Not that I use the NLS small fish pellets, I feed about 6 in the morning and 6 at night because the pellets are so much smaller. This is how I guess but it may not help you If you aren't comfortable with the mectric system. 

Large Pellets
Any pellets bigger than 2mm are too large for a betta. You would probably have to break up 2 pellets that size at each feeding to make it safe. So this size would be two pellets a day. 

Medium Pellets
If the pellet is 1mm, then it's a good size for bettas and you would feed 2-3 pellets twice a day. But even a King Betta shouldn't need more than six medium size pellets a day. If your fish is bloated or pooping too often, just cut it back to 2 twice a day. 

Small Pellets
I wouldn't use a pellet smaller than 0.5mm (which is what I use now) and those I feed 6-8 pellets twice a day. But they are so small that sometimes even 10 will fall in during a feeding. Once it's that small, the number will start to vary from fish to fish. I notice snowy eats a few more than Luigi and neither fish looks fatter than the other and no one looks bloated. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for that, when I get them I will measure them (I'm not very good at measuring with my eyes lol). Thanks for your post


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi this is the Oxygen pump thing attached to the internal filter. The fish you see are the current inhabitants that I'm taking back to the LFS.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

lol My last reply was meant to be in a different thread!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you want to look at the ingredient list. The first 3 ingredients listed should be fish or fish products, not wheat or other fillers. Also check the protein content, 42% and up is what you should aim for.
A bettas stomach is about the size of his eye, so no more than 2 pellets at a time (unless you have the really tiny "micro" pellets). I highly recommend two meals a day, maybe 2 in the morning and one or two in the evening.
Feel free to make a substitution a couple meals a week. I feed my boy two pellets in the morning and 2-3 frozen blood worms in the evening.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I've heard about bloodworms... Supposedly they're a kind of treat? Anyway, where can I get a hold of some? I know that my LFS has Betta Pellets but I'm not too sure about them having bloodworms.

Also what size are your pellets? 1mm?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I feed two pellets twice daily and they are 1mm pellets


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

There are frozen, freeze dried, and live blood worms (at least I know you can get some kind of worm live, but they can be a mess). Freeze dried are best only for a treat, they tend to cause bloating. Frozen, is well frozen, just ask at your pet store and they should be able to tell you if they have any. For frozen food you only need a tiny tiny sliver, like less than half of an uncooked grain of rice. They are usually sold in cubes, or as "sheets". It takes a bit to get used to, but it's supposed to be second only to live food for them. 

Not everyone is willing to take the step and go to frozen food, or live, so pellets are just fine. But may I suggest you find two kinds? A bit of variety is helpful, and healthy.


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive been feeding new life spectrum Betta pellets and I have only been doing 3 a day. Oh man is that too little? Ive only had Lurker for a about 5 days now.


----------



## Cookie Lee Lady (Aug 26, 2011)

I usually give my boys two pellets in the morning and two at night, but about every couple days, I give them a couple of frozen bloodworms and only one pellet in the evening.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I feed my fish 3 pellet every night and morning.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Right, today I wanted to get my Betta but unfortunately I didn't have a net at home to catch the fish that are annoyingly STILL in my tank lol. However I went to my LFS today to get the eseentials before hand. The good news is that I was able to get another artificial plants, picked up a bargain by getting 5 filter pads for £2.50 and I managed to get a high quality net for just £1! However they don't have any Betta pellets in my LFS, and so I've had to get Tetra Betta Flakes.  On the bright side though the flakes are accompanied by Shrimp and Krill, also has 48% protein, and also colour enhancers. So I will be getting the Betta tomorrow!!!! I have had to take one of my artificial plants out though as it was slightly prickly and could damage the Betta's fins... And so when I next get paid I will focus on getting some more artificial plants and also another decoration. (From what I've heard the more the better). 

Just wanted to know, how much of the flakes should I be feeding my betta?? The tub qoutes, 'feed small portions several times a day' but I would much rather take advice from you guys!!!!!! Thanks for help, please answer ASAP as I don't want to get my Betta and not have a clue how much to feed it lol


----------

